# Herringbone lamination



## vick (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I have been seeing these great laminations so I thought I better get in on the action.  I am a pretty plain guy though so I just used one wood in a herringbone pattern.  The goal was to make something that looked intricate but under stated.

Americana Screw cap fountain pen made out of Bubinga laminations.

P.S.  I took pictures of the invisible clip process and hope to have a tutorial done in about a week for those of you that have asked for one.














As always comments and critiques are welcome.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike, that is awsome. looking forword for the tutorial on the clip.



Jim


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike,
   What a fine job on this pen. The herringbone in the same wood is subtle yet interesting. I, too, am looking forward to the tutorial on the clip.
Glenn


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike, it looks like you accomplished your goal. Nice pen!


----------



## rtjw (Oct 6, 2005)

Almost looks like the start of a basket weave. Great job.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike,
Very nice job!! Have you finished picking CA of the fingers yet?
I also look forward to seeing how you did he clip.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 6, 2005)

Wonderful Mike!

Love the pen


----------



## JimGo (Oct 6, 2005)

WOW Mike!  That looks amazing!  Great job!


----------



## Thumbs (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow!  Mike that is not only well done, it's extra well done!  Tasteful and impressive!........


----------



## btboone (Oct 6, 2005)

Classy looking pen, Mike.  Great job.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 6, 2005)

Great looking pen.  I love Bubinga.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 6, 2005)

I think its already been said but, great job. 
I may just have to stop this pen stuff and go back to bowls and boxes, I just can't keep up with  you guys on this stuff.
You know, for someone that I never see in the shop you sure do post a lot of sweet work.[8D]


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 6, 2005)

Excellent, Mike!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike,
Just to expand on my earlier comment, as you know, I'm not always a fan of the shape of closed-end pens.  However, in this case, the curves are an interesting visual contrast to the sharp lines of the herringbone pattern.  I think the shape compliments the herringbone well, and the result is a heck of a pen!  Congrats!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tasteful, elegant, well done and, above all, innovative.


----------



## Draken (Oct 6, 2005)

Very cool pen, I like it alot.

Draken


----------



## btboone (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike, I wonder if there's something like gold foil or some super thin accent material that could be wrapped around the pieces before gluing to help set them off.  Certainly nothing big, but something to help point out the outstanding craftmanship and still be very tasteful.


----------



## dscott (Oct 6, 2005)

great pen love the laminations
cant wait to see how you did the clip


----------



## vick (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.  
Bruce - I think the foil is a real good idea. 
Kevin - I am not kidding about the late at night thing if you want to catch me turning you will have to stay up past your bed time.  The good news is I took some vacation at the end of the Month and my wife says I can play in the garage from 8-5 [].


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_<br />Mike, I wonder if there's something like gold foil or some super thin accent material that could be wrapped around the pieces before gluing to help set them off.  Certainly nothing big, but something to help point out the outstanding craftmanship and still be very tasteful.



How would that affect the glue-up, i.e. joint strength?  Maybe some sort of tint/pigment in the glue would do the trick??


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is a thought based on Bruce's idea.

In marquetry some times you singe (burn) an edge of the wood for a dramatic effect.

How about singe the side of the wood that gets glue.

Send me the tutorial. I'll look it over.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Mike, I wonder if there's something like gold foil or some super thin accent material that could be wrapped around the pieces before gluing to help set them off.  Certainly nothing big, but something to help point out the outstanding craftmanship and still be very tasteful.


A while back when I did my basketweaves and "stained glass woodow" I used slivers of bloodwood to "set off" the segments.


----------



## vick (Oct 6, 2005)

All right I have all of the proof readers I need now.
Ron - sent you e-mail


----------



## JimGo (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />If anyone wants to volunteer to look over the tutorial and give me a little feedback before I submit it let me know.  I am not a very good writer so I could really use a double check.



I'll give it a look-see if you want Mike.


----------



## vick (Oct 6, 2005)

Tnanks Jim but I got a couple more offers on e-mail and I think I will have enough feedback.  I will drop you a line if I do a version 2 based on feedback.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 6, 2005)

No problem Mike!  I didn't see your post 'till after I submitted mine.


----------



## vick (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> 
> A while back when I did my basketweaves and "stained glass woodow" I used slivers of bloodwood to "set off" the segments.



Eagle you meen you did one kind of like this [][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



DC castoffs was a "basket weave"



The side view of this pen was the attention getter



"Stained glass woodow"  was a variation



I have done quite a few others but after I posted the first I didn't post any more


----------



## vick (Oct 6, 2005)

Eagle - I had seen them I was kidding.  They are still beautiful though.

Billy - my mail to you at the address you listed in your e-mail got bounced.  I went ahead and sent it to the address that IAP had listed.  Let me know if you did not recieve, my web based e-mail is acting wacky today.


----------



## chigdon (Oct 6, 2005)

I think the idea with the use of one kind of wood was extremely well excecuted.  Beautiful job.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 6, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful.  With regards to accenting the wood edges, would the black glue Eagle/Lou used or the  black CA work to accomplish this?


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 6, 2005)

Vick,
Go ahead and send me Billy's copy to proof read! []


----------



## vick (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Vick,
> Go ahead and send me Billy's copy to proof read! []



I have a maximun one Ron allowed rule, have already met my quota on this one [:0].


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 6, 2005)

Beautiful work Mike, I don't think i have the patience.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike, it's been edited and sent back. [] It was a well written article, I just hope I didn't misinterpret anything. []


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 6, 2005)

Great work on the glue up Mike. Pen is real nice except for the centerband kills it.


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 6, 2005)

OK, how about a Rob (instead of a Ron),
Verrrrry impressive.  I would love to know how to do that kind of "weaving".  It is simply magical.
Rob


----------



## woodscavenger (Oct 6, 2005)

I like the basketweave look but I think a little more angular shape on the pen would work better on the ends in my opinion. Great work on the clip.


----------



## Darley (Oct 7, 2005)

Mike very nice like the lamination and wait for the clip tutorial, great work


----------



## vick (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks again for all the comments.
 BigRob to be honest their is nothing to the lamination besides cutting the strips it is a simple heringbone patterns.  It is a lot of work but their is nothing hard about it.
The invisible clip tutorial has been completed and sent to Jeff but it will probably take a little while for him to convert to PDF and post.  A special thanks to DCBluesman, RonFromDrumPA and Alamocdc for their editing and input on the tutorial.


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2005)

Amazing!  What a beautiful pen.  The pictures can't do that pen justice.  And I can't get over the job you did on burying the clip.  I look forward to your tutorial - I'd love to try that on a big, fat cigar type pen.


----------



## Termite1964 (Oct 9, 2005)

Great pen.


----------



## dscott (Oct 14, 2005)

does anyone know if the tutorial has been posted on the invisible clip yet?


----------



## vick (Oct 14, 2005)

Not yet I asked Jeff yesterday he said with in a couple of days.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 30, 2005)

Did you ever post the invisible clip process tutorial?
I didn't catch this when it was first posted but I sure would like to get the tutorial.


----------



## vick (Oct 31, 2005)

I am sure you probably saw the link is now posted.  Thanks for your paitence on this.


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Very, very nice Mike.


----------

